# Vers un mac mini sans fil



## aCLR (29 Avril 2011)

Hello

Je cherche à monter un kit airport/bluetooth sur mon mac mini PPC 1,33 Ghz de 2005 (VM548008TA8). Après un changement de ram et HDD c'est la seule chose qui manque pour parfaire le petit. 

Seulement voilà, on me propose un kit airport/bluetooth venant d'un mac mini PPC 1,25 Ghz. Pensez-vous que le kit sera compatible du 1,25 vers le 1,33 ?


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2011)

à priori, je ne pense pas que les modèles 1,25 ou 1,33 soient fondamentalement différents.
et souvent les différences entre modèles concernent plus la connectique externe qu'interne.

ceci dit, je ne possède pas de mini, donc, avis à prendre avec des pincettes.

mais si tu peux en dire plus sur ce fameux kit, on pourra confirmer ou pas la compatibilité.


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2011)

il existe deux kits pour les Mac Mini PPC :

le premier pour les tout premier macmini 1,25/1,42 Ghz







et pour les 1,33/1,5 Ghz






je n'ai jamais essayer d'inverser les kits :rose:


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2011)

Après une petite recherche sur les sites qui vendent des composants pour mac, histoire de comparer. J'en ai vu un propose un kit adaptable sur toutes les versions de ce macmini PPC. Alors que d'autres précisent bien compatible 1,25/1,42 Ghz ou 1,33/1,5 Ghz. Et dire qu'on m'avait vendu ce mini pour un 1,25&#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (4 Mai 2011)

Normalement, c'est ça > http://www.bricomac.com/carte-airport-bluetooth-powerbook-g4-imac-g5-mac-mini-g4_16_20.html


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Normalement, c'est ça > http://www.bricomac.com/carte-airport-bluetooth-powerbook-g4-imac-g5-mac-mini-g4_16_20.html



Merci mon petit 

Mais il y a un hic ! Le kit n'est apparemment pas complet car la référence de la pièce 661-3614 renvoie à la carte seule. Il faut rajouter les antennes soit la référence 922-6922 pour le Airport et 922-6674 pour le BT si j'ai bien tout suivi. Ce qui donne une nouvelle référence pour le kit complet. Peut-être celle-la M9870Z/A ?

Que de soucis


----------



## iMacounet (5 Mai 2011)

http://www.bricomac.com/carte-airport-bluetooth-powerbook-g4-imac-g5-et-macmini_16_2081.html 

Donc je pense qu'il faudra cette carte là.

Si c'est pas ça, je sèche.


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2011)

c'est une carte mini PCI Express  rien a voir 

surtout que : 





macinside a dit:


> il existe deux kits pour les Mac Mini PPC :
> 
> le premier pour les tout premier macmini 1,25/1,42 Ghz
> 
> ...


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> c'est une carte mini PCI Express  rien a voir



Nan mais je te jure :mouais:  


Blague à part,


j'ai pris quelques renseignements auprès du vendeur.

Ce kit, référencé M9870Z/A, est compatible avec les modèles de macmini M9686LL/B (les modèles 1,25 et 1,33 Ghz de juillet et septembre 2005). 

Je peux donc acheter ce kit en toute tranquillité 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h25 ----------

Liens utiles ici et là


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2011)

Bon me revoilà après quelques semaines.
C'est dingue le temps que peut mettre un colis pour parcourir la France à dos de mulet
Sans compter ma propre propension à remettre au weekend suivant la todolist :rateau:


J'ai d'abord mis le précieux sur le dos.






Puis je l'ai ouvert non sans une certaine appréhension.






Un petit dépoussiérage au passage (air sec + aspirateur).






Nous voilà maintenant dans le vif du sujet, installer le kit avec comme seule référence, le teardown de iFixit qu'il faut commencer par la fin. 
Première étape (la plus simple), fixer la carte en faisant bien gaffe de l'enclencher correctement. Je m'y suis repris à deux fois, vu qu'à la première introduction, elle était un peu de travers. Mais rien de bien grave
Ensuite, j'ai improvisé pour passer chacun des câbles d'antennes sous le chassis HD/CD. Même si j'avais bien remarqué que l'antenne Airport devait passer par un petit espace dans la coque plastique. Celui de l'antenne BT se balade sous de HD. J'ai volontairement fais l'impasse sur les petits scotch jaune pour figer les câbles. Je venais de me faire les ongles et les images du site n'étaient pas très claires






La mise en place de l'antenne wifi dans son logement ne s'est pas faite sans mal. Après quatre essais infructueux où j'insérais d'abord les deux picots avant de tenter de le clipser avec la languette à cran. J'ai procédé à l'envers, d'abord la languette et ensuite les picots (tu t'en souviendras, iMacouille, d'abord la langue, ensuite la nouille )






Pour l'antenne BT, j'ai desserré une vis (visible sur l'image du dessus) qui se trouve entre les deux ergots qui la supporte afin de rendre l'encastrement plus souple. Et surtout j'avais légèrement plié les deux languettes de métal situées sous l'antenne, dans un premier élan. C'est rentré tout seul et j'ai resserré la vis (quelques daN seulement vu que je savais pas dans quoi je serais)






Et voilà, me restait plus qu'à reposer le capot. Et une fois de plus, je me suis fais suer avec les languettes métallique à l'arrière du macmini juste au-dessus des connectiques. Je ne comprends pas bien comment elles peuvent se clipser sans l'aide d'un outil, la spatule en l'occurrence.


Bon maintenant faut juste que je trouve comment ce petit 10.4 va pouvoir communiquer sans fil avec son grand frère en 10.6. Et le premier qui me parle de câble rj45, je le baffe


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juin 2011)

Bon, ben il va falloir te faire un réseau ethernet maintenant, il te faut du cordon RJ-45. héhéhé


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2011)

normalement tu te connecte sur ton réseau wifi avec le macmini, après c'est juste une histoire de partage de fichier


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2011)

Incroyable !
J'autorise le partage de fichiers et quelques secondes plus tard le voilà sur mon réseau 
C'est vraiment plug&play :style:







**aCLR fout une paire de baffes à iMacounet*


----------

